# I'm a BLONDE now!



## Maja (Apr 13, 2006)

I just came home and I LOVE my new hair colour! This is the first time I came from the hairdresser's smiling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

* I look horrible in the front view pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, what a change! You look hot as a brunette and as a blonde!! I love the new color on you! You rock it well!! :rocknroll2:


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Apr 13, 2006)

You look really nice, the blonde really suits you. Glad your loving the new hair.


----------



## Saja (Apr 13, 2006)

Love it!!!...so jealous!!


----------



## Saints (Apr 13, 2006)

It looks very cool and suits you very well! Love the cut too and how it's darker underneath


----------



## pieced (Apr 13, 2006)

Hot hot Hot :scream3:&lt;---- screaming with pain, cause it's so hot...


----------



## alliestella (Apr 13, 2006)

Great hair color ! :icon_love

It suits you perfectly!


----------



## lglala84 (Apr 13, 2006)

You look so cute! I love:heart: the blonde on you!!!


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Apr 13, 2006)

Hot! Hot! Hot!


----------



## kellianne76 (Apr 13, 2006)

The color looks great on you. As time goes along you will see blondes do have more fun!


----------



## sherice (Apr 13, 2006)

Gorgeous!!!! Work it! hehe


----------



## misholly (Apr 13, 2006)

You look great! I just did the reverse and love it.


----------



## Mari168 (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, that looks wonderful for your tone of skin. Love the haircut too !!


----------



## mintesa (Apr 13, 2006)

wohooo:icon_cheers: fabulous!


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 13, 2006)

whoa!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you look like a totally diffrent person! you look freakin hot!!!!!!! u left the bottom dark?


----------



## lovesboxers (Apr 13, 2006)

looks great Maja, you wear them both so well!!


----------



## wondatwins2 (Apr 13, 2006)

Lookin good mama!!!! :laughing:


----------



## mac-whore (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, that looks gorgeous! Keep it that way!


----------



## Nessicle (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow Maja!! That's gorgeous! Your hair looks awesome!


----------



## lavender (Apr 13, 2006)

You look lovely in the last pic!


----------



## Becka (Apr 13, 2006)

Maja it looks absolutely hot !!


----------



## Andi (Apr 13, 2006)

HOTT!!!! this haircolor+cut is absolutely you. very sexy I must say. I wanna get my hair done too now :satisfied:


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 13, 2006)

so pretty!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 13, 2006)

OMG!!! I wouldn't even recognize you !!! lol Looks great!!! Just be sure to keep that blonde hydrated with a good conditoner!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## devinjhans (Apr 13, 2006)

oooh that looks good! they did a great job!


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 13, 2006)

The blonde looks wonderful on you--you look like a natural blonde,too. Lovely.


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 13, 2006)

OH BABY !!!!!!! looks great!!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Apr 13, 2006)

:inlove:

you look awesome!!!!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 14, 2006)

You look so cute Maja!! Great job hun, and WTG at taking the "plunge" and dying it blonde!!


----------



## Jules123 (Apr 14, 2006)

*wow!! you look so pretty as a blonde!!*


----------



## Twinkles-TX (Apr 14, 2006)

The color &amp; cut is so sexy!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 14, 2006)

You are working it Miss Thang! Looks fabulous...

You need a new picture for your avatar.


----------



## Maja (Apr 14, 2006)

Thank you girls! I'm so happy I did it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I finally found the salon I love. :w00t:

Janelle, thank you for the tip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LVA (Apr 14, 2006)

very nice change


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 14, 2006)

That looks wonderful. The blonde hair looks fantastic on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shy1 (Apr 14, 2006)

That is hot, you make me wanna go get some blond color


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 15, 2006)

you look hotttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt! i love it!!!!!!!!

i'm so glad you found a salon you love, too!


----------



## Jesusluvsu (Apr 15, 2006)

It looks awesome!! The cut and the color look amazing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did you get short layers?

Take care buddy bear,

Audra


----------



## greeneyedangel (Apr 16, 2006)

Love it! Its so cute and trendy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 16, 2006)

I love the blond!


----------



## KristieTX (Apr 16, 2006)

That looks awesome Maja!


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Apr 17, 2006)

Dang girl! that looks hot! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Elisabeth (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow! That blonde gives look gives you a whole different, more free look, if that makes sense. You look happy and fun-loving! Dang that is just plain gorgeous!


----------



## ilafa (Apr 19, 2006)

Maja, new color suits you wonderfully!! Looks great with your skintone!


----------



## Maja (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the compliments girls! :flowers:


----------



## Pepperpops (Apr 20, 2006)

WOW!

You look so beautiful Blond!

:thumbsup2:


----------



## Tesia (Apr 21, 2006)

You look gorgeous!!


----------



## Min (Apr 21, 2006)

Looks awesome!


----------



## kanou (Jun 24, 2006)

great!! im going blonde on tuesday!! (im brunette!!)

awesome, i wanna go blonde )))

Blllooonndddeee!! )))))


----------



## jayleelah (Jun 24, 2006)

I love this color


----------



## Maude (Jun 24, 2006)

It's looking really good on you!!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 25, 2006)

Maja, your hair looks so cute! You're absolutely beautiful!


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Jun 25, 2006)

Love your hair - def. looks great on you!!!


----------

